# Show us your Silver Reflections



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice day today, car washed & re-loaded with B22

Across Roof:









Across Boot :


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Jem said:


>


 Wow!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cracking.


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

What i could find:

BMW with Dodo Juice Supernatural:


















BMW with Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro:









VW Golf with Dodo Juice Light Fantastic:









VW Passat R36 with Swissvvax Onyx:









Subaru Impreza with Dodo Juice Supernatural:









all i can find that is on my photobucket account.....


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

These were all finished with Zymol Creame.


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

My 9-3. did have some better ones but not sure where i have put them..




























and my favourite... wax on










wax off


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

my s max


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

mine with werkstat acrylic and dodo diamond white


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Dodo light fantastic, PBs white diamond. Menzs pads and polishes 








^not swirls or holograms.but reflections of the houses on the street around my drivers rear 1/4 :wave:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine after a quick wash last week. In need of a full machine polish yet, planned for later in the year.


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)




----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

^VERY nice st there!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

NorthernNick said:


> ^VERY nice st there!


+1 :thumb:

Stunning reflections too, what products were used?


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

3 coats of ZFX'd Zaino Z2 with Z6 and Z8


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

reflex silver mk5 golf tdi


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

*My C2 VTS Reflections. Loads.....*



























































































Used the following products

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/poorboys-white-diamond-show-car-glaze.html

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...-sealing-gloss-enhancing-spray-sealant-1.html


----------



## evosticks (Jan 30, 2010)

My housemate's Suzuki Swift after a good seeing to with Auto Finesse products. Polished with AF Tripple and sealed with AF Tough Coat...


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Not a very good shot but will get some better ones soon


----------



## waterbutler (Apr 10, 2009)

All nice examples !!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Gtechniq C1.5


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Heres mine, finished with AF tripple


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

53 Astra after Concours Car Care's Perficio and Blue Ice combo









2001 Mitsubishi Shogun after Concours Car Care's Gold Rush all-in-one









51 Volvo S80 barge after Concours Perficio and Blue Ice Combo ;-)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prima Amigo + Naviwax Dark! :thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

My own home made hybrid (actually a mixture of FK1000P and Dodo juice Diamand white cooked up together)


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Straight after a quick polish. No wax or sealant, nothing at all


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

my evo8 bootlid/collie 476s










:wave:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Wearing the big V I think from memory


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.photoshack.com/displayimage.php?pid=6512#top_display_media

http://www.photoshack.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=11262&pid=6514#top_display_media

I will get better and poorer!

Finished in Auto Finesse Spirit.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My old Porsche 924 wearing a coat of Wet Glaze 2.0 over my homebrew.:thumb:


----------



## true-blue (Apr 4, 2009)

couple of quick snapshots of the wife's 93 cab bonnet.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

A couple of me wearing mitchell and king wax


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

hi guys,these were taken about 2 years ago,before i joined here,so not that good im afraid.
will post some up to date pics when im happy with finish!
.

thanks.


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

By damocell at 2012-04-07









By damocell at 2012-04-07


----------

